# Anybody experience APR's claims to be true



## vwpanic (Feb 14, 2007)

http://shop.achtuning.com/inde...D=522
This would be a good solution to my question below about the hp discrepancy. Searched a little more and figured it out. 
So is anybody chipped with this APR on their 4.2 Allroad and have any first hand experience with it? Thanks.


----------

